# Cat's Eye Custom Acrylic



## drgoretex (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello, all.

Here is a custom order I thought I would post.  This pen is done in 'Cat's Eye' acrylic in a classic shape with matching clip and fine nib.























Thanks for looking!  Comments welcome.

Ken


----------



## bobjackson (Dec 9, 2011)

A real beauty. Very regal looking.


----------



## BSea (Dec 9, 2011)

That is really nice work.  And I love the blank.


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 10, 2011)

Was is a PR or Alumite blank?
What size taps are you using to thread everything?(the threading sure looks really 'clean')

And I'd love to see a pictorial on putting that clip in there!




Scott (see through too) B


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 10, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## navycop (Dec 10, 2011)

Great job. How do those threads hold up in the cap? Seems like they would strip easy.


----------



## wizard (Dec 10, 2011)

*Beautiful !!*

Ken, That is an absolutely gorgeous pen!! I love both the profile of the pen as well as the unique blank that ties in so well with the matching gold nib and clip. The front section with the lip really accents the pen. Thanks for sharing!
Regards,
Doc


----------



## watchman7 (Dec 10, 2011)

Just love that classic style. Simple and yet very elegant looking.


----------



## Robert111 (Dec 10, 2011)

That is one superb pen! Love everything about it!


----------



## Rick P (Dec 10, 2011)

Sweet! Love that blank!


----------



## drgoretex (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks very much for the comments and compliments!




navycop said:


> Great job. How do those threads hold up in the cap? Seems like they would strip easy.



Actually, they hold beautifully and very securely.  I don't believe they could be stripped short of breaking the pen itself (shudder ).  One of the reasons I love acrylic (as opposed to polyresin and lucite), is that the threads just 'feel good'.



SDB777 said:


> Was is a PR or Alumite blank?
> What size taps are you using to thread everything?(the threading sure looks really 'clean')
> 
> And I'd love to see a pictorial on putting that clip in there!
> ...



Thanks!  This is acrylic - which has become my favourite material.  I love the way it turns, the way it drills, and the way it threads.  Most of all, I love the way it feels and 'connects' when screwing barrel into cap.  Love it, love it, love it.  Is this odd?   :tongue:

The barrel to cap are 1/2 x 28, the front section to barrel are M10 x 1, and the finial to cap are ...I think 5/16 x 24. I like to hit the threads with a dose of plastic polish when done, gives them a  nice shine, makes me happy.

 I have been thinking about a tutorial, and funny you should mention it, but I took a long series of pics on the production of this one, and was thinking of posting a tutorial - time to pay back some of what I've picked up here and elsewhere!

Cheers,

Ken


----------



## boxerman (Dec 10, 2011)

Sweet pen & blank.


----------



## flash880 (Dec 11, 2011)

I am sure it is a nice looking pen, but why cant i see it am i missing something or what? I have other pictures i can't see either and others obviously can. If someone could help i would appreciate it. thank you


----------



## nsfr1206 (Dec 11, 2011)

I have had that happen too and assumed it was my filter.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Dec 11, 2011)

And it is a very nice pen!


----------



## doughogg (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful pen and it just ooooozes sophistication.

If its not too rude or stupid a question, I see all these custom pens with different clips on them. Where do you guys source them or do you design them yourselves and have them custom made?

Doug


----------



## studioso (Dec 11, 2011)

Gorgeous. 
I'm trying a similar pen right now, using Italian resin tortoise, I'm dreaming that it will look like this!

Also, I, for one, would. E very excited to see a tutorial on that cap!


----------



## EarlD (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful pen.  Sure would like to see the tutorial.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 12, 2011)

Nicely done Ken..it looks sweet!


----------



## drgoretex (Dec 13, 2011)

doughogg said:


> Beautiful pen and it just ooooozes sophistication.
> 
> If its not too rude or stupid a question, I see all these custom pens with different clips on them. Where do you guys source them or do you design them yourselves and have them custom made?
> 
> Doug


 
Thanks!   The question is not rude, just not a simple answer.  Clips are notoriously hard to source, as most of the time, if you want nice clips, you have to orer them by the thousands.  Most of us, of course, can't do that - so we beg, beg, and beg.  In some cases, the occasional kind pen company is willing to sell off some good clips for a reasonable price.  Best bet, just keep asking around.

Ken


----------

